# Have you tried MRV?



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So I am curious, how many people here have tried MRV, and how many have not? And do you like it? 

If you have tried it and don't like it, why?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I set it up as soon as it became available and love it. Has some glitches and some enhancements I would like to see, but I'm sure it will improve with time.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

tried it and liked it. it's much improved since the first time testing began with MRV.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I have tried it, and I'm not yet tired of it... (sorry couldn't resist the typo in your title post).



> Have you tired MRV?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Not only have I tried it, I'm still using it. ]

You might want to try to fix your title.
I first thought, why would anyone tire of MRV!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I tried it and I love it


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried to get it set up but it won't work with wireless.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

And what's not to like? If someone has tried it (successflly) and does _not_ like it I would be curious as to _why_ they don't like it.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

It's an awesome feature, esentially turning the HD Receiver into a DVR. For the case of my 2 DVRs, it frees up tuners for recording more when necessary or just to watch another live one while the other tuners are recording. The resume in the next room is an incredible convenience.

Since the pixellation glitches have been worked out PQ is flawless using ethernet. The one imperfection is the lag after pressing the 30 sec skip button.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm currently using it with a wireless "n" setup and it works just fine. There are a few minor glitches, i.e., trick play features that I would like to see work better but hopefully DECA will solve that. Great feature.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been using MRV for a while now and now that I have it, it's hard to live without.

It is by far the best feature DirecTV has.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I love it. I have 3 DVR's & now we can spread our recordings over all 3 & watch them all on the big TV in the living room.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> I set it up as soon as it became available and love it. Has some glitches and some enhancements I would like to see, but I'm sure it will improve with time.





rey_1178 said:


> tried it and liked it. it's much improved since the first time testing began with MRV.


+1. Sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Had it from the beginning. 3 networked DVR's. Love it. I would like to be able to schedule recording on one receiver from another, but we will see if that will ever be available.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I LOVE it! I just wish there was the ability to schedule a recording on another DVR from a DVR, I understand there is that ability from H2X to HR2X but not from HR2X to HR2X


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

chevyguy559 said:


> I LOVE it! I just wish there was the ability to schedule a recording on another DVR from a DVR, I understand there is that ability from H2X to HR2X but not from HR2X to HR2X


Probably be better if you could network those H20's too I'm sure! :lol:
You know, if you stack those things on top of each other and put a desktop fan behind them, you can heat an entire apartment!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Probably be better if you could network those H20's too I'm sure! :lol:
> You know, if you stack those things on top of each other and put a desktop fan behind them, you can heat an entire apartment!


Funny you mention the H20's, one of them bit the dust last Thurs, so I have an H21 on the way  Should be here tomorrow


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Tried it, love it, rely on it. Two HR20's, 2TB of drive space and 4 tuners, life is good.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Use it almost every day. Have (3) HR20-100's and (2) HR21-100's networked so never have any conflicts.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

they don't call me a feature whore for nothing


----------



## PAJeep (Mar 8, 2008)

love the convenience of watching from either room without duplicate recordings. HR20 (wired) and a HR21 (wireless g) working great.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I tried to get it set up but it won't work with wireless.


been discussed elsewhere. Seems to be mixed success.

Try changing the channel your network is one. Most default to the same (6 I think). You may be crossing signals with neighbors. I have about 4 or 5 neighbors with wireless networks. MRV was not working well on my wireless network, but once I changed the channel, it worked great.

If possible, you should try to hardwire the DVR to the router. That way, it and the client aren't talking on the same channel at the same time.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have tried it, and I liked it!

Have been using it for a long time now and use it daily


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I voted have not tried it because the receiver in the bedroom is a h20 and doesn't have networking, otherwise i would like to give it a test drive.

I don't know if i would be interested in keeping it for the long term because of the monthly charge but i like to play around with things like this.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I voted tried it and don't like it for two reasons.

#1 I am having random NO audio issues that I can't resolve. Video plays fine but I get absolutly no audio, it finally works after a couple of times of starting and stopping the program. 

#2 I am still miffed that they are going to charge for a software update feature.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Tried it and loved it.

However, I've been using it less and less and probably won't pay when the charge surfaces. I already have my DVR's distributed throughout the house (SD), MRV just helped a bit with conflicts, but will just go back to using my Kids DVR (one of two in the living room) for conflicts like I did before.

Might even get rid of my DVR in the theater since I now realize just how little I use it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> If you have tried it and don't like it, why?


Because it's not free.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Because it's not free.


Yes, it is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

In this household....the non-tech users like it the best, and are now accustomed to having it.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I definitly like it, and while I dont like being charged for it if the fee is in the $3 - $5 range being discussed I will pay it


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Tried it, liked it, will drop it when they start charging me for it.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

I like it. I've used it for months, about once every other day. I have no problem with D* charging for the MRV service, but $36/year is too much, for me. I'd pay $6/year, however.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, it is.


The beta version is free, the final will not be. Since I am totally against paying for MRV, I will not use it even in free beta form.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

I have it....love it. Three HD DVRs "MRV'd" together. Works like a charm


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> If you have tried it and don't like it, why?





Jeremy W said:


> Because it's not free.


So, you have tried it?



Jeremy W said:


> Since I am totally against paying for MRV, I will not use it even in free beta form.


Wait, you haven't tried it?


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Way too choppy, to the point of being useless.


----------



## PAJeep (Mar 8, 2008)

Boston Fan said:


> Way too choppy, to the point of being useless.


what is your configuration?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Wait, you haven't tried it?


I used it up until it became apparent that there would be a fee.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't like it because it usually doesn't work for me. VOD works on both very well, but most of the time the playlist doesn't populate with shows from the other DVR. Only works maybe 1 in 10 times. Probably a networking issue on my end, but the work it would take to troubleshoot is above the threshold of time I'm willing to invest for this feature.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I have had MRV since the beginning. All four DVRs are set to record and this is used on a daily basis. I am waiting for the BROADBAND MRV to come to our area. Thanks DTV


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

Have tried it and LOVE it!!! I never like to spend extra money, but it will be $3 well spent when the beta ends.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Since NR, it has been very reliable. Still a few bugs over a wired network, but with other hardware improvements, this is a winner.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

I have tried it in beta and like it as does the family. Very convenient. But I am absolutely against paying for something that is part of the general DVR anyway. Haven't completely decided if I will not pay for it when the NR comes out yet. But I think DirecTV should just listen and let this feature be part of the regular DVR fee. I believe DISH doesn't charge nor does AT&T. Just don't start charging period. DirecTV is already very close to pricing themselves out of the market.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I tried to get it set up but it won't work with wireless.


I've tried it, am still using it, and I like it.

BTW, I did use it succcessfuly wirelessly. I used the WET610N and I couldn't tell the difference between wired and wireless. 

Mike


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I love it and use it daily.


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

3 x HR20-700's & a H-21.
Hard wired and works great.
Just added some esata's and have hours of space.

I could see the day that 1 or 2 "server" receivers and several "clients" could provide all the time shifting even DBSer's need!

Doctor j


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

Have not tried it. Why, because I have no need for it. It is impossible to watch everything recorded in duplicate now, so I can't see worrying about recording even more. Maybe if the TV's were on more than 3-4 hours per day it could be handy, but that is not likely to happen in an empty nest.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Haven't tried it yet. I'm waiting for my WET610N adapters to arrive.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I'm doing it wirelessly and I like it. It's really good with my current setup and should be much better with DECA.

I did have D* Powerline adapters on one of my boxes and that configuration doesn't work very well. I replaced them with a WET610N and now that box works very well.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like the only people who have tried it and don't like are those having problems getting it to work right and those with a philosophical objection to paying for it.


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

Have not tried the Directv MRV as I only have 1 HR box in my house, but I've been using the Directivo version of MRV for many years now that D* refused to release to the public.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Sounds like the only people who have tried it and don't like are those having problems getting it to work right and those with a philosophical objection to paying for it.


Incorrect, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2406678#post2406678


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Use it all the time. It efffectively makes my drive capacity larger and it truly makes all 4 tuners from my two HR20's available anywhere. To me, it's one of the larger advances made to DirecTv's HDDVR functionality in a while.

Of course, YMMV. :lol:


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm using it, but the results are sketchy. I have my 2nd receiver plugged into the recommended Wireless Bridge. (Forget model, the Linksys one)

Trickplay when using the wireless receiver as a server is nearly useless, and sometimes shows become in-accessible. If it were a wired solution, I believe the results would be far better, as would my satisfaction. (Don't try to use the Microwave while watching an MRV show with this solution!)


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

This is pure conjecture on my part, and has no basis in reality other than in my head:

Okay, now that that's out. I think MRV is great, and it's brilliant on D*'s part.

Problem: How do you convince all your subs to put ALL the receivers on a network so that we can mine data from their STBs. 

Solution: Make them an offer they "won't" refuse. 
1. OnDemand.
2. MRV!

I probably should have verified this before making this post: Does DECA Require an Internet connection?

(The brilliant part comes in by making the subscribers PAY for it!)


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> Does DECA Require an Internet connection?


Nope.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Nope.


See! ahem.

Well anyway--- OnDemand! is a conspiracy. hahaha


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> Incorrect, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2406678#post2406678


Why do you say "incorrect" when you said tried , liked it, won't pay for it?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Why do you say "incorrect" when you said tried , liked it, won't pay for it?


Because you said the only people who *don't* like it are......


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Why do you say "incorrect" when you said tried , liked it, won't pay for it?


Speaking of that, I should add, I won't willingly pay to have MRV. Its a nice to have, not a need to have. I do resent the fact the D* plans to charge for it.

Now, I could see D* just jacking their rates again and kinda taking the 'choice' away. (Like bundling into a package you want for other reasons) in that case, whatever, I'll use it, and probably be frustrated with D* for finding yet another way to charge me more money.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I voted in the only 1 receiver category. Actually I have 3, but 2 are older DirecTivo units circa 2003/2004.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I like it.....BUT......I dont like the interface. I want separate tabs for each receiver. I dont like all receivers being in one list. Stuff gets missed.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> I like it.....BUT......I dont like the interface. I want separate tabs for each receiver. I dont like all receivers being in one list. Stuff gets missed.


I like the list alphabetized A-Z. Anything of the same title gets grouped. How does the unified playlist make shows susceptible to getting missed?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> This is pure conjecture on my part, and has no basis in reality other than in my head:
> 
> Okay, now that that's out. I think MRV is great, and it's brilliant on D*'s part.
> 
> ...


Data mining it? They already do it, your hooked up to a phone line if your following the rules.. Have been all along, so networking it just makes it cheaper for them...


----------



## vbedford (Jul 25, 2008)

Like it so far.
Still kinda buggy.
Using it upstairs with my h22 and it's wireless.


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

What in the world is MRV?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

coota said:


> What in the world is MRV?


See http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/multiroom for some info then come back if you have questions.


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> Tried it, liked it, will drop it when they start charging me for it.


Same here. I like it, but not enough to pay for it.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> Because you said the only people who *don't* like it are......


Wouldn't you fall into the second category of people having a philosophical objection to paying for it? Which I completely understand by the way. What I was trying to say was that no one in this thread has said that it's working great and it sucks. At least so far.


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't have a philosophical objection to paying for it. I simply feel that my bill is high enough already and to pay additional money for a feature that I will rarely use is simply not worth it to me. It works just fine (over wireless by the way) but I just don't use it enough to pay for it.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Wouldn't you fall into the second category of people having a philosophical objection to paying for it? Which I completely understand by the way. What I was trying to say was that no one in this thread has said that it's working great and it sucks. At least so far.


I thought the 2nd category was included with the first because of the word and. I guess you can call it what you want, but I don't want to add an extra $3 to my bill. There are a couple of things in play here:
1) Recently added an internal 1 TB hdd to my owned HR20
2) The 2 HR20's that are networked are in the same room
3) If I want to turn on the 2nd HR20 all I have to do is press a button on my remote and everything switches over

We also have a BR player that when we want to use it, we have to unplug the component and optical cables for the 2nd HR20, and plug in the cables from the BR player. Process takes 20 seconds. So we can keep the BR player plugged in, and just delete stuff on the 2nd HR20 from the 1st HR20 with MRV.

I know I'm not the norm, but its not worth it to me to spend ~$3.27/month just so I wont swap cables.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

PAJeep said:


> what is your configuration?


We are using powerline adapters - no real way to easily hardwire them into our network (other than the primary DVR in the living room). It works fine for DOD, but it is terrible for MRV.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Sounds like the only people who have tried it and don't like are those having problems getting it to work right and those with a philosophical objection to paying for it.


We are certainly in the first of those two categories. I love the idea of MRV, and am disappointed that it does not work for us. If a more usable option becomes available, I would happily pay a reasonable extra fee to use it.



Xsabresx said:


> I like it.....BUT......I dont like the interface. I want separate tabs for each receiver.


I would also like to see an option for separating each DVR by tabs.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't mind the unified playlist, but would like an option to see the playlist for an individual receiver. I have one of my HD-DVRs plugged directly into an ethernet. The other is using a powerline adapter that I purchased from Best Buy. I have had no problems at all so far with MRV.

This was one of the features I had been looking forward to. The other one that I hope comes eventually is the ability to have PIP using both of a receiver's tuners. This was an option on Dish that I really liked. Comes in very hand during football season.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

vthokies1996 said:


> The other one that I hope comes eventually is the ability to have PIP using both of a receiver's tuners.


Unfortunately, the hardware isn't capable. So that won't be happening.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I voted tried it and liked it, but really I like the idea more than the result. The fault lies with my wireless network and not DIRECTV. SD is fine, HD not worth the hassle. I'm patiently waiting for DECA.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

My wife and I think that the video from other dvr we are accessing looks about 90 percent of the original, compared this with superbad this weekend.

also, fast forwarding has a lag to it if you are watching a show from another dvr.

finally, is there a way to schedule my basement dvd to record something from my living room without having to go to that receiver. i can delete and watch shows from the basement dvr so do they have the option to set a recording to it?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

When using wireless, at least with a Linksys WET610N, there is a definite issue with trickplay when the WET is on the server. I have this one, and what I ended up doing is put my DSL modem and WRT400N in the bedroom, and the WET610N in the living room, as we use that one more often. Trickplay is very smooth in this direction.

Housemr: no way to set a recording for one DVR from another, at least now. A non-DVR can however. The only option to set a recording is to use the website, or the iPhone, Android or Blackberry app.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks dpeters11. i would think that would be an option that might need added if i am going to pay for it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

housemr said:


> thanks dpeters11. i would think that would be an option that might need added if i am going to pay for it.


Definitely understand. I am really hoping for full fledged collaborative scheduling myself. I don't think this is the end at all, but them wanting to get the basics more solid before they complicate the code.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't use it yet. I have two DVRs, an HR20 and an R15. I tried to buy an R22 when my DirecTiVo died, but they had already been pulled from Best Buy and ended up with an R15-R. (no charge or new commitment) Believe me, I tried to finagle a free/$99 HD DVR, but no such luck.


----------



## sipester (Nov 9, 2006)

I haven't used yet, but is there a limit on how many HD DVR's you can have in one set-up? The website says more than 1, but doesn't specify the maximum. For example, if you set-up say 6 HD DVR's each with a 2TB drive, can you effectively manage the recordings of up to 12TB of data from one view? Or would the system bog down and be really slow to compile all that metadata?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

sipester said:


> I haven't used yet, but is there a limit on how many HD DVR's you can have in one set-up? The website says more than 1, but doesn't specify the maximum. For example, if you set-up say 6 HD DVR's each with a 2TB drive, can you effectively manage the recordings of up to 12TB of data from one view? Or would the system bog down and be really slow to compile all that metadata?


Well I have 5 HD DVRs connected to my setup and have no real problems accessing about 3 TB's of data scattered across them. That's PLENTY of stuff to watch in my family of five people. The newer boxes (H/HR24) are faster than the older ones in simply sorting and scrolling through but it's still plenty usable as-is.

That said, I do hope and believe that a collaborative scheduling system will be implemented to help "load balance" recording priorities, free tuners and storage space, and as part of that, I expect there will be some other way to find and select existing recordings besides scrolling through a long unified list.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have one DVR sitting right under the other, so MRV is of no use to me. I use DirecTV2PC (when it works) for my multi room viewing.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the maximum for most installations would be 8 DVRs usig a SWM 16. You could possibly do more but it becomes very difficult (using multiple SWM8/SWM16s and DECA adapters to bridge them). I think there may also be a limit (15?) on how many devices can talk across the DECA network too.


----------



## sipester (Nov 9, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I think the maximum for most installations would be 8 DVRs usig a SWM 16. You could possibly do more but it becomes very difficult (using multiple SWM8/SWM16s and DECA adapters to bridge them). I think there may also be a limit (15?) on how many devices can talk across the DECA network too.


That makes sense, on Directv's website they state up to 15 other devices could access a DVR (but only 2 at a time, 1 if the host DVR is in use).



LameLefty said:


> Well I have 5 HD DVRs connected to my setup and have no real problems accessing about 3 TB's of data scattered across them. That's PLENTY of stuff to watch in my family of five people. The newer boxes (H/HR24) are faster than the older ones in simply sorting and scrolling through but it's still plenty usable as-is.
> 
> That said, I do hope and believe that a collaborative scheduling system will be implemented to help "load balance" recording priorities, free tuners and storage space, and as part of that, I expect there will be some other way to find and select existing recordings besides scrolling through a long unified list.


I agree, with that many recordings, that's a lot to organize. I currently have a 1.5TB dvr, and I like the extra storage for recording HD movies with no commercials (ie. from Showtime etc.). With this new feature, it can now finally be possible to somewhat match the advantage the cablecard HTPC's have, which is essentially unlimited recording.

Based on the assumed 8 DVR limit and the current limit of 2TB per DVR, that's 16TB, which should allow one to amass quite a collection of HD movies for much less than Blu-Ray's. Too bad they took away the feature a while ago that allowed you to indefinitely keep PPV's, that would be too easy with 16TB of storage  Still, over time one could get a nice collection of movies for relatively cheap, and if one is doing this, it'd probably make sense to go with an option like Weaknees has of having 2 2TB external drives for back-up.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

housemr said:


> My wife and I think that the video from other dvr we are accessing looks about 90 percent of the original, compared this with superbad this weekend.


Aside from obvious errors like dropouts or pixelation, the video will look exactly the same whether you're watching it locally or remotely. Any differences are attributable to the TV.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Haven't been able to use it yet, no ethernet wiring and PowerLine adapters are useless. Still waiting for DECA to become available. Have 6 DVRs, but only two HD.

Therefore still in "hurry-up-and-wait" status for MRV here ... :nono2:


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I have tried it and don't like it, I :heart: it!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Tried and Love it! 

I would like to see a few minor modifications but otherwise it is a great feature...


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Have tried it and like it


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

I use it daily. I have no idea what DVR a show that I'm watching was recorded on any more, nor do I care (until I want to change the series link).


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I voted "tried it and don't like it" due to the choppy video/audio when using my wireless network setup. If/when I convert to DECA, I think I would like it much more!


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

It works great for me, but my system is hard wired. It will probably work even better once I switch my equipment from10/100 Mbps to gigabyte.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I have 3 DVR's & one hd box - only have it on 2 dvs now that are hardwired -which works great. The other DVR is on wireless which worked but kinda sucked and I got sick of messing with it. The hd box is not on the network and I don't even know if it has the update for it anyway. Playback works pretty good. Only thing I don't like it makes my list really long, I wish it had a separate folder to browse the other dvr. Also wish that it would keep separate tags for if the show has been watched or not. A lot of times someone else will watch a show and it gets marked gray on my box even though I haven't watched it. It would be nice if it let you know if it has been watched on your box or not. It is still pretty new so not gonna complain 2 much, it is very handy. I really want new hr24 boxes.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

loudo said:


> It works great for me, but my system is hard wired. It will probably work even better once I switch my equipment from10/100 Mbps to gigabyte.


Unless you're network has bunch of traffic on it, or you have a constrained uplink between some switches, you probably won't see much if any change since the boxes are 10/100Mbps only.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

I've tried it but I have issues with it. It works reliably. I have 4 HD DVR's in the house. Here is my complaint list....

1. If I record an adult show on my DVR in my office then it shows up in the list for every other DVR in the house unless I turn off sharing completely from my DVR. But then I can't watch anything from my DVR elsewhere.

2. Because I record some shows on more than one DVR. It has duplicates in the list. But it isn't smart enough to hide the duplicates when there is a local copy of the same show. 

3. We love the "play the whole group" feature. For kids shows it keeps them entertained for hours instead of 30 minutes. But with duplicate shows displayed it now shows the same show multiple times in a row.


----------



## nitty316 (Aug 27, 2008)

Boston Fan said:


> We are using powerline adapters - no real way to easily hardwire them into our network (other than the primary DVR in the living room). It works fine for DOD, but it is terrible for MRV.


I'm having the exact issues with the same setup. I thought it would be great because I had 3 shows on at the sametime Monday. It pulls the show and my playlist, but the show will play 5 seconds, stop and then start, same thing over and over. Is there anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## eball (Mar 1, 2007)

I have tried it and really like it so far. One wired DVR, two wireless. Watched a shared show from one of the wireless boxes last night -- didn't notice any quality problems.

Question: what is DECA?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

nitty316 said:


> I'm having the exact issues with the same setup. I thought it would be great because I had 3 shows on at the sametime Monday. It pulls the show and my playlist, but the show will play 5 seconds, stop and then start, same thing over and over. Is there anything I'm doing wrong?


Sounds like the powerline adapters aren't supplying enough bandwidth to stream without the buffer running out of data. One way to check is to start a MRV playback and once it starts playing hit pause on the client, wait about 10 seconds or so and then start playing again. If it plays fine for a little while and then starts pausing that's probably it. You could load up the utility that comes with the adpaters and see what the speed they're connecting at is and see if moving to different outlets in the room help. Also you can try unplugging other things plugged in in the rooms, I've seen cell phone battery charger kill a powerlines adapter bandwidth.


----------



## nitty316 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I’ve noticed when I pause, it will play alright for a while then go back to pausing. Sounds like what you are saying is happening.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

eball said:


> Question: what is DECA?


Click here: DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: DIRECTV Ethernet Coaxial Adapter (DECA)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

HiDefGator said:


> I've tried it but I have issues with it. It works reliably. I have 4 HD DVR's in the house. Here is my complaint list....
> 
> 1. If I record an adult show on my DVR in my office then it shows up in the list for every other DVR in the house unless I turn off sharing completely from my DVR. But then I can't watch anything from my DVR elsewhere.
> 
> ...


1. You need to use parental controls on the other units to keep adult shows from being viewable on other machines..

2. Why do you still record the same show in more than one place? There is no longer a point in that with MRV... I prefer it show me all shows, because then I will know if I am duplicate recording something somehow....

3. Um, see number 2


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Everything worked fine until I tried to watch wifes recording on my receiver. We both have HR20's hardwired through wireless hub. My recordings work on her receiver fine. Rebooted both receivers, checked connections and ran system check, everything checks out but still can't watch her recordings. I do get a frozen picture with channel ID of her channel, but thats all.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> 2. Why do you still record the same show in more than one place? There is no longer a point in that with MRV... I prefer it show me all shows, because then I will know if I am duplicate recording something somehow....


Personally because I knew D* would charge for this in the future and didn't want to have to go back and re-add everything.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

After spending the day struggling to get the wireless N adapters working correctly, everything is working great. Haven't had a single audio or video dropout/stutter.


----------



## Jables (Apr 24, 2008)

Have three DVRs, all wired; been using the heck out of it. I like the integrated list and streaming better than the way Tivo did it with copying and segregated lists back when I had my DirecTivos hacked to do MRV.

Will pay for.


----------



## Gocanes (Jul 15, 2007)

Ever since the latest software release MRV has been fantastic using a hardwired network.

I would be willing to pay $3 or so a month for it because it lets me expand capacity without buying ESATA drives (which aren't really supported). However, I will be very upset if they don't let me use MRV over my own network unless they will pay to upgrade me to SWM/DECA since I currently do not have an SWM setup. If they pay the upgrade then it makes no difference to me but I don't think I should have to pay for a bunch of equipment that I don't need to pay to use a service that works fine. I'll be more than happy to sign a waver stating that I know my setup will not be supported by customer service.


----------



## scotton (Nov 20, 2006)

The only thing I'd like to see added to the feature is an indication about which DVR's entry in the List is which.

By the way...anybody have trouble with Caller ID after enabling this feature?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

If I understand you correctly that is already there. When you highlight a show it will say the receiver name right after the episode name. If there is no receiver name then it is on the local DVR.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Gocanes said:


> Ever since the latest software release MRV has been fantastic using a hardwired network.
> 
> I would be willing to pay $3 or so a month for it because it lets me expand capacity without buying ESATA drives (which aren't really supported). However, I will be very upset if they don't let me use MRV over my own network unless they will pay to upgrade me to SWM/DECA since I currently do not have an SWM setup. If they pay the upgrade then it makes no difference to me but I don't think I should have to pay for a bunch of equipment that I don't need to pay to use a service that works fine. I'll be more than happy to sign a waver stating that I know my setup will not be supported by customer service.


You'll be fine.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I do not have a clue about MRV. What is it and how does it work? I have a SWM SL5 dish with a R-22 and R-16 DVR. Will it work with this equipment? How do you get MRV ? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gomezma1 said:


> I do not have a clue about MRV. What is it and how does it work? I have a SWM SL5 dish with a R-22 and R-16 DVR. Will it work with this equipment? How do you get MRV ? Sorry for all the questions.


Take a look at the 1st look at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171258 to see if that answers your questions. I can tell you right now thet R16 can't do MRV and the R22 can but you need to have HD Access enabled on your account along with getting the R16 replaced with either a HD DVR or HD receiver.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the help fellow Longhorn.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I find it very useful since it cleared up a lot of my time conflicts with recordings. Now I can set all my recordings through my 2 DVRS. Remote schedule is still an issue for me though.


----------

